# Trick or Treat - - - - GO AWAY !!



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm not in the mood for those little street urchins and each year
I put some "flyers" around my house as a deterrent.
it works most of the time . . . . . .










.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Awww, come on now.

Didn't you used to be a little street urchin at one time?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Some kids might think of this as a challenge.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I look forward to seeing all the little ones. They're so cute.
The big kids kind of ruin things, 
but I don't let them bother me. It's all about the younger kids having a good time.

John, most people in my neighborhood just turn off their lights if they don't want trick or treaters,
or street urchins as you call them. (party pooper)


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Come on John, put some effort in 
https://www.skilledsurvival.com/homemade-booby-traps-protect-home/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

"Do the name Ruby Begonia strike a familiar note?"

I remember that name from the Amos and Any radio show. Times sure have changed.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone put a little effort into this.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/maxine-waters-halloween-billboard-made-by-la-street-artist-sabo-1153715


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Someone put a little effort into this.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/maxine-waters-halloween-billboard-made-by-la-street-artist-sabo-1153715
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Wow, Michael Myers is looking worse for wear.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yeeeaaahhhhhh LEW is the winner !!!

Andy, Andy - Do da name Ruby Begonia mean anything to ya, Andy


> ?


.

and J. I will entertain any of the younguns that ring the bell

.

.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm fortunate that I live at the end of a 1/4 mile driveway in a rural area. No one bothers to come up, including urchins, bible thumpers or anvil salesmen. I also remember Ruby Begonia. We are getting old for sure. If I mentioned this to my grand children, they would think I was nuts.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

When I'm parking in the mall I like the idea of putting a notice in the driver's side car window that says,"Mabel, careful when you open the door, the snake got loose. I think he's under the driver's seat." Or could be that "The tarantula cage got knocked over and I couldn't find them all."

Well, I've never actually done that, but it makes me smile.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Scissors/ Mr. Smith - Excellent! Consider those gags stolen! Already embellishing on the Python flyers. Thank you!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

A picture of yourself after the accident should be enough to scare anybody off, ... let alone little kids.

I wonder if your just getting old and grumpy like the rest of us?


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

In today's world with false feelings of "entitlement", the little snot-nosed "B"s have gotten SO damned PUSHY., I don't want to even see OR Hear them. I have actually been told by a whinny little brat "I don't like THAT kind of candy. I want something ELSE!" He got it when I proceeded to slam the door on his little butt. nowadays, I either go out somewhere, or stay in the back of the house where I can't be seen. I make sure that there is a burnt out lightbulb on the porch, so when the jerks steal it (and they DO) the joke is on them. If chocolate Ex-lax wasn't so expensive, I'd give 'em that. It's a treat AND a trick. (And will keep 'em busy for awhile)
In MY time, when you went trick or treating, you were respectful to people, and thanked them for whatever they gave you. At the end of the evening, you and your friends got together and traded away any candy you didn't like for something you did. (Fortunately, there wasn't much I didn't like). We appreciated whatever we got back then, and enjoyed it more than today's spoiled brats. Many people have children, but NO ONE is a PARENT anymore. 
Here's news for people: Your child (ren) Lucifer and/or Satana are NOT "cute", "Charming" or "funny". They're a damned pain in the ass and need a good smack.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

BTW, I haven't heard the name "Ruby Begonia" since I was about in my mid teens. THAT one sure brought a smile to this old coot. Ruby Begonia, Sapphire and Mama…. Young folks sure missed some GREAT comedy. "Holy mack-el, Sapphire! Ah, Me….. " Poor Kingfish…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, crabby old man thread right here.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

and with the passing of Tim Conway, the vintage comedy pool is drying up - FAST.

.

.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> and with the passing of Tim Conway, the vintage comedy pool is drying up - FAST.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I didn't know Tim Conway passed away. He would crack me up so I couldn't stop laughing. I'm sure his brand of humor isn't appreciated by everyone; I feel sorry for them. My other favorite funnyman is John Cleese of Monty Python. Back in the 50's in New York, my friend and I would go to all the British films when they were showing. There were films like "Bells of St. Trinnians", "Mr. Hulot's Holiday" (French) and actors like Alex Guinness, Fernandel, Terry Thomas, Allister Sim, Jacque Tati and many more that I can't remember their names. Occasionally those classic films show on TCM and they are still wonderful to watch. They bring back old memories of my earlyhood. I suspect you may share similar interests.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Ron - ooooohhhhh yes !! I am fortunate enough to have a "vintage TV" channel
on Dish Network. all my childhood westerns and other shows from the 50s and 60s.

and I am going to take the flyer of the snake picture to a print shop and have some
18×24" posters made for halloween.
coincidentally, an 18' python was caught alive down in the Everglades this week and is the 
2nd largest on FL records. (and since the 18 footer was caught, I have to up the size to a 20 footer).



















.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Holy Makkel dere, Kingfish, Youse forgot ta put dat she ain't been fed faw while, an' she hungry on dat dere poster…... Mebbe Calhoun can sort it out faw ya…..

As a good friend of mine, who is also of a similar vintage to myself likes to say "I'm so old, I remember when comedians actually were FUNNY……"


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Isn't it funny how in our youth we didn't even know we all were "social warriors " and could make fun of each other and ourselves without someone getting their xxx out of joint!


----------

